# Salomon Dialogue WIDE and wide foot in general problem



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Zany,

I will be stoked to have a look. Please post up some photo's of your bare foot on the boot insert from a few different angles. That will be a good start.

Your 25.5 cm foot is a size 7.5 in snowboard boots and the width is actually not very wide (9.8 cm or 3.85 inches is over a "normal" D but not quite an single E in Brannock sizing). 

Something else is going on. Let's find out what it is .

STOKED!


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

Pictures are not perfect but I hope can see some issues.
U cant see boot insert much because my foot its just bigger...mainly at outside part of foot. Also I know high arch is a problem. After some time boarding I get feeling like I'm standing just on the outside parts of foot, arch completely without support.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Zany said:


> Pictures are not perfect but I hope can see some issues.
> U cant see boot insert much because my foot its just bigger...mainly at outside part of foot. Also I know high arch is a problem. After some time boarding I get feeling like I'm standing just on the outside parts of foot, arch completely without support.


Hi Zany,

Please reshoot those barefoot (no socks) and please show the whole foot in each shot.


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

Hope this will help...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Great. Pretty sure I've got it now but let's get one more piece of info. Please measure that insert straight down the middle from toe to heel.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Nekkid foot picture in 86 minutes. New record ? :hairy:


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Great. Pretty sure I've got it now but let's get one more piece of info. Please measure that insert straight down the middle from toe to heel.


Its 26.3 cm long


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Zany said:


> Its 26.3 cm long


OK, I need you to remeasure your foot. In all of your images your foot is showing as longer than the 26.3 cm insert.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

After exact remeasurent its exactly 25.8 cm long. 
Insert is somewhere between 26.1-26.3 cm long.
It sound weird but when I step in to it..exactly where I step when its in the boot it looks like I have longer foot.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Please post a picture of the measurement as you are taking it with your bare foot up against the wall and the measuring tape. I want to get this right for you.


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

This is how i measure it..then I mark spot on floor and measure It exactly..Its between 25.8 - 25.9 cm


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Zany said:


> This is how i measure it..then I mark spot on floor and measure It exactly..Its between 25.8 - 25.9 cm


Please shoot this again where your whole foot is in light and where the ruler is closer to the longest point of your foot (or under it at the longest point). Please take the photo standing (not seated) with feet close together and with weight on both feet.


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

Standing against wall, weight at booth feet...hope this will be enough


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Got it! You are pretty much a classic size 8 in snowboard boots. Your current boot is about .5 cm too large. You are getting a bit of heel gap behind your heel because the arch and width of your forefoot is locking your foot forward where there is area for it in the boot. This is both creating pressure at the toes (when standing upright) and keeping a gap behind your heel. When you flex forward, that force is enough to pull your heel back and relieve the toe pressure. That same motion however will cause discomfort over time as that push/pull plays out during riding. 

You also have an "angled" toe pattern (there are alternate names for that pattern). Salomon boots do not do particularly well with the angled toe pattern as the last is center toe dominant. You will do better in Burton's Wide model in size 8.

STOKED!


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you! Your answer cleared everything. Now i see that gap when i look at footbed. So I will look for burton rulers in US 8 ( 260 mondo). Do I have any other option if I will not find rulers? Also what about that arch problem? Custom footbeds from doctor should solve it? I'm getting pair of canted bings..will it have any effect for my problem?

Again, thank you very much wired ...this kind of informations are like gold for me


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Zany said:


> Thank you! Your answer cleared everything. Now i see that gap when i look at footbed. So I will look for burton rulers in US 8 ( 260 mondo). Do I have any other option if I will not find rulers? Also what about that arch problem? Custom footbeds from doctor should solve it? I'm getting pair of canted bings..will it have any effect for my problem?
> 
> Again, thank you very much wired ...this kind of informations are like gold for me


The Ruler Wide is really the only other wide option. It has a better shape for your foot and you will do well there. I would hold off on any custom foot beds until you have a boot where the structures are well aligned. This alone can solve many problems.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> The Ruler Wide is really the only other wide option. It has a better shape for your foot and you will do well there. I would hold off on any custom foot beds until you have a boot where the structures are well aligned. This alone can solve many problems.


Would 32 boots be a viable option. My tm2 boots have a big toe box. Just curious.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Would 32 boots be a viable option. My tm2 boots have a big toe box. Just curious.


It is possible. They are more like a full D whereas the Salomon's are more of a E to EE. My concern is that the Salomon was not feeling wide enough. I know for certain that the Ruler Wide will have the required width.


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

My last concern is about rome 390 boss binding sizing. Should I go with s/m or l/xl. Chart says I'm s/m but will that wide boot fit in it?


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

Can somebody help me? I have no opportunity to try if my boots fit in bindings because I must order them online. US 8 size burton rulers in rome boss bindings.
I have now L/XL Union Forces with 8.5US salomon dialogue wide and they fit pretty good. So I will go with L/XL bosses probably...


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

That would be a mistake, according to Rome size chart a size 8 should be in S/M for the boss binding. 

Please remember that burton boots have a reduced foot print.


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

According to rome size chart im in S/M yes but I asked Rome about my Salomon Dialogue WIDE in US 8.5 size and they told me that I will be better in L/XL size because of the width. Now my problem is that Burton rulers wide will be even wider that my dialogues but shorter. Question is, will S/M be enough wide for my wide rulers or L/XL small enough lenghtwise for 8 US boot with reduced footprint?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I was in your shoes at one point trying to find wide boots for my feet and I also tried Burton ruler wide boots in size 8 and I also I had Salomon dialouge wide boots in 8

I can assure you that the Salomon boots are bigger width and length. Because Of the reduced foot print it's not that wide on the outside at all. It might be wider on the inside. I would go with the s/m boss bindings if I had to go with boss bindings. 

If you are open to other options I would go with the Katana size M/L from Rome.


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you for the info I really appreciate it . I will look for s/m 390 boss bindings.


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

Got my boots. Already they feel better than my old salomons. They are noticable wider which is perfect for my foot. Lenghtwise my toes are touching front of the boot but not as much as in my old boots (which were bigger in size). 
So thank you wired for your help!
Without you I would probably buy even bigger boots and ended up with same problem like before. 
Now I'm waiting for S/M 390 bosses which was suggested by ekb18c (thank you man).
I will write about fit when I get them or I can upload some pictures how my new setup fits  
Once again, thank you guys. This forum is really helpfull for people like me. We cant get as much info here in europe, especially in "smaller" countries.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Awesome! Very stoked to help. 

Sorry I missed you Binding Q's. Not sure how that happened.


----------

